# How much of a jerk are you?



## Eric79 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

Level 1.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 3, 2011)

I really should go check on that dog/baby sandwich I have.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

Reached the end. I'm a huge dick.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 3, 2011)

level 3
i argue alot


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 3, 2011)

Level 3: the low road


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 3, 2011)

I can read and assess the situation without having to stop posting. I don't think this graph works.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2011)

Level 3.
Except I DO thoroughly assess the situation, but still like arguing 


Edit: the thingy DOES actually have some relevance to us...


----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

Ha, dickfinity!


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Ha, dickfinity!


 
You're my darker side


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 3, 2011)

I think that I come across being the biggest prick the person has ever met


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2011)

Level 3, I suppose? I do like to think that occasionally I help people understand why what they said was wrong, even if they don't acknowledge it at the time.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I can read and assess the situation without having to stop posting. I don't think this graph works.


 
This is the problem I reached.

And regardless, my rating would depend on who I'm talking to.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2011)

Level 3


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 3, 2011)

>arguing
>on the internet
All of you lose.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

level 2


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2011)

I request this to pop up whenever I start a reply. Already helped me once to stay on level 1, and I'm sure if I were actually asked whether I have anything better to do, I'd get out at that point rather consistently.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 4, 2011)

I don´t need to do the test, I´m already doomed and will burn in hell


----------



## Godmil (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, there needs to be a path where you know what you're talking about, and you know what you're doing is fruitless, but you still descend the depths.


----------



## grommuz (Aug 4, 2011)

i got to the end!!! what did i just win???


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 4, 2011)

level 2


----------



## izovire (Aug 4, 2011)

mhm level 2.. 

though occasionally higher


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2011)

off the charts.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 5, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> off the charts.


 
In more ways than one  Compliment btw .


----------



## sauso (Aug 6, 2011)

depending on how into it i am i can be all of them. mostly the last one hahaha.


----------

